# Video of HATE



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

It's just disgusting what they teach these children. Fizzle, try to defend this one...

http://media.putfile.com/jong-geleerd


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

vid didnt work for me, and please dont encourage the boy (fizzle)


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Damn!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

exactly why i side with the jewish


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

Fido said:


> exactly why i side with the jewish
> [snapback]1202621[/snapback]​


Do you onestly think the Jews are any better?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Yes, they dont worship the Koran.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

The jihad







I see them riding in on horseback and getting destroyed by napalm or strapping bombs to their chest yelling "GOD IS GREAT!!!" ummm babbababala fil sand janagglaera.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Fido said:


> Yes, they dont worship the Koran.
> [snapback]1202634[/snapback]​


you obviously know nothing about judaism OR islam. please be quiet.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

on a side note, i hate to see children being brainwashed. but i cannot side with israel. you guys only look at things from one perspective. have you ever tried putting yourself in the shoes of the palestinians? how would you like it if china came to our country, occupied it, and created a chinese settlement...by force. i'm sure you'd hate the f*ck out of the chinese people and teach that same hate to everyone you knew.

isn't america also guilty of racism and prejudice? hrm...japanese, blacks, chinese, native americans, etc., etc., the list goes on.

hate the people for what they're doing to the children, not because they hate their invaders.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Fido said:


> exactly why i side with the jewish
> [snapback]1202621[/snapback]​


I side with neither. The middle east has been in turmoil for 1000's of years. If I ran things we would let them do what they will, weaken eachother.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

hyphen said:


> on a side note, i hate to see children being brainwashed. but i cannot side with israel. you guys only look at things from one perspective. have you ever tried putting yourself in the shoes of the palestinians? how would you like it if china came to our country, occupied it, and created a chinese settlement...by force. i'm sure you'd hate the f*ck out of the chinese people and teach that same hate to everyone you knew.
> 
> isn't america also guilty of racism and prejudice? hrm...japanese, blacks, chinese, native americans, etc., etc., the list goes on.
> 
> ...


Speaking of invaders, Isreal is giving back all the land they took from the same people that attacked them in the first place...If someone declares war on your country and you "got lucky" and kicked thier ass...You'd be entitled to take thier belongings and realestate as a result. That is if it's worth keeping. Now Isreal is being the peace-maker by giving it all back and risking the same reprisal as well as continued suicide bombings because the Palistinians continue to want more.
The entire middle-east society is completely disfunctional. Not only is this my opinion, it's also shared by a majority of the world, including other Muslums.

Here an example of how some extremests terrorize, yet they keep themselves completely hidden and unidentifiable..... Nothing but true COWARDS!!!







My Webpage


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry everyone for the link not working, however I only wanted to show you one specific video. Unfortunately I cannot...Here's the website and use at own risk.
http://www.ogrish.com/beheading_videos.html


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Sorry, the Jews live there legitimately, have lived there legitimately for a long time, and actually deserve a lot more of the land than they posess, due to grabs during defensive wars. However, they have been in a state of constant concession, and thus have given up a lot, while not gaining sh*t. The palestinians are a tool of the Arabs, who neither care about them or their 'cause'. Why? Because there was no cause till they artificially CREATED it as a means to eliminate the jews, using a Palestinian front. The culture of hatred in the middle east is a disease upon the land, and can not be eliminated without some major steps which will never be taken in this PC world.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

hyphen said:


> on a side note, i hate to see children being brainwashed. but i cannot side with israel. you guys only look at things from one perspective. have you ever tried putting yourself in the shoes of the palestinians? how would you like it if china came to our country, occupied it, and created a chinese settlement...by force. i'm sure you'd hate the f*ck out of the chinese people and teach that same hate to everyone you knew.
> 
> isn't america also guilty of racism and prejudice? hrm...japanese, blacks, chinese, native americans, etc., etc., the list goes on.
> 
> ...


You tell us that we only look at one perspective, while you spout the blatantly false information that has been used in arab propaganda for decades... Your analogy is so far off from the events of the middle east that it comes nowhere near summing up the situation.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

With all due respect, I am not Jewish or Palistinian, however this is what I recalled from news reports and things I've read in the paper over the years.
In no way I'm I casting doubt on your beliefs, however I am glad to say that Isreal is making the most mature and poractive move towards a settlement to this long and miserable war. Too many inocent people have died.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > on a side note, i hate to see children being brainwashed. but i cannot side with israel. you guys only look at things from one perspective. have you ever tried putting yourself in the shoes of the palestinians? how would you like it if china came to our country, occupied it, and created a chinese settlement...by force. i'm sure you'd hate the f*ck out of the chinese people and teach that same hate to everyone you knew.
> ...


hrm, let's see...israel is given the west bank in palestine by the u.n. palestine is supposed to have their own rule over the west bank despite the israeli settlement, but that doesn't happen. the west bank practically becomes an israeli state.

let's comepare that to the u.s.

the americans explore westward from the colonies to find native camps. long story short, america decimates the native population. the white folk colonize native lands and deceive natives to gather them into corals labelled as "reservations."

you sir, need to kindly shut the f*ck up unless YOU yourself have any clue what you're talking about. saying "your analogy is so far off, yadda yadda" means nothing without an explanation behind it. so unless you can back your mindless yapping, again, shut the f*ck up.

arab propaganda? i'm sorry, but propaganda isn't always false. just because something is labelled as propanganda, doesn't mean it's some nonsensical psycho-babble by some moron that doesn't know what he's talking about. people use propaganda to further their cause. to sway someone to their side. and again i'm sorry, but behind most propaganda there are facts.

please, mighty sir, explain to me what was so wrong about my post? i beg you, please englighten us o mighty enriqo conseco.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

rm, let's see...israel is given the west bank in palestine by the u.n. palestine is supposed to have their own rule over the west bank despite the israeli settlement, but that doesn't happen. the west bank practically becomes an israeli state.

let's comepare that to the u.s.

the americans explore westward from the colonies to find native camps. long story short, america decimates the native population. the white folk colonize native lands and deceive natives to gather them into corals labelled as "reservations."

you sir, need to kindly shut the f*ck up unless YOU yourself have any clue what you're talking about. saying "your analogy is so far off, *yadda yadda*" means nothing without an explanation behind it. so unless you can back your mindless yapping, again, shut the f*ck up.

arab propaganda? i'm sorry, but propaganda isn't always false. just because something is labelled as propanganda, doesn't mean it's some nonsensical psycho-babble by some moron that doesn't know what he's talking about. people use propaganda to further their cause. to sway someone to their side. and again i'm sorry, but behind most propaganda there are facts.

please, mighty sir, explain to me what was so wrong about my post? i beg you, please englighten us o mighty enriqo conseco.
[snapback]1202723[/snapback]​[/quote]

I'm sure the phrase "yadda-yadda" means "I will bomb your family" in Arabic.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Speedy said:


> rm, let's see...israel is given the west bank in palestine by the u.n. palestine is supposed to have their own rule over the west bank despite the israeli settlement, but that doesn't happen. the west bank practically becomes an israeli state.
> 
> let's comepare that to the u.s.
> 
> ...


I'm sure the phrase "yadda-yadda" means "I will bomb your family" in Arabic.















[snapback]1202729[/snapback]​[/quote]

not only did you misquote me (your reading comprehension, like so many others, must be low), but your attempt at being funny was...a failure. please try again, dumbass.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

so many idiots here, i'm actually educated in this conflict and none of you seem to have a f*cking clue.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

jamesdelanoche said:


> so many idiots here, i'm actually educated in this conflict and none of you seem to have a f*cking clue.
> [snapback]1202733[/snapback]​


yes, and you fall into the enrique conseco category. unless you can back your talk, shut the f*ck up.

since i have stuff to do, i'll let you nimrods talk sh*t.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they dont worship the Koran.
> ...










since when do you get to decide who can post and who cant?









the Koran states, you are with us or against us, that is why i side with the Jewish. The Jewish also were there first.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

jamesdelanoche said:


> so many idiots here, i'm actually educated in this conflict and none of you seem to have a f*cking clue.
> [snapback]1202733[/snapback]​


Please enlighten us with your thoughts....


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

hyphen said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


How detailed of an explanation do you need? The Jewish were settled into the area now known as Isreal a long time ago (some thousands of years), alongside muslims, and began to be VERY sucessful agrarians in the last century. The arabs said that the land couldnt sustain very many people and the Jews proved them long by farming area known as desolate very sucessfully. As the jewish population began to rise the arabs grew uneasy. They continually tried to stop any Jewish immigration, and did so sucessfully while more and more arabs poured into the land in the same time period. They basically sucked at farming though, and while the jews developed the land, they grew to be a stronger and stronger influence. The BRITISH actually 'owned' the land, and on behalf of strong Arab lobbying, tried to practically force down the Jews. It didn't work, because the jews were so much more sucessful than the arabs at developement and agriculture that they were a force to be reckoned with. The zionist movement began, with the intention of jews becoming rulers of their own 'state' where they were. The British were originally going to form 2 equal sized states, one jewish controlled, the other palestinian, but arabs rejected the idea. The idea came up SEVERAL times, and the arabs CONSISTANTLY REJECTED ANY PLAN WHICH INVOLVED JEWISH CONTROL OF ANY LAND. They refused to allow the 'Jews' to control anything in 'their land'. With the end of World War II and the exposure of the Holocaust, the world support for giving israel some independant control of land overshadowed Arab protest, and their refusal to accept any negotiations involving jews doomed them. They refused to negotiate or accept anything unless it went 'their way'. Then the arab nations got together and attacked Israel the day it was given independance. The war resulted in HUGE LOSSES for them, and the Israelis gained control of a sh*t ton of land, almost ALL OF IT WHICH THEY HAVE CEDED BACK IN NEGOTIATIONS SINCE. There are a lot more details that I definately don't have time to get into, which is why you should buy some books on the subject, but I'm pretty sure that I cleared up the fact that the Israelis didn't gain statehood by force.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

This just about sums up the ridiculousness of the Arab position:


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

Fido said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


that may be your interpretation of the koran. However i know for a fact you are not muslim and have not lived your entire life reading and living by the koran. You dont know about their culture and what they believe. Sure you can watch the news and think "oh gee, these guys are real narrow minded dickheads". They are people just like you and me. Just a different religion. You said the koran states "you are with us or against us". The same can be said with christians, catholics and any other form of religion. Every religion is the same, WITH A COUPLE OF EXCEPTIONS....if you dont believe in what we belive..then you are going to hell.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Fido said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


since when did you become a koran specialist? where exactly in the koran is this stated? it's my understanding, and the understanding of muslims & non-muslim scholars that the koran quite plainly states that even non-believers in islam have a place in heaven. i think you're getting the koran mixed up with the bible, sir. because, if you studied the religions, islam is very similar to judaism. please do some research before reciting nonsense. read up on the hadith please.

in short, no. the koran doesn't say "you are with us or against us". you, fido the yapping dog, are just ignorant and stupid, for lack of better words.

and mr. conseco, since i've gone a couple nights without sleep, i don't feel like reading a f*cking essay with no paragraphs. maybe i'll read it tomorrow when i'm done with finals.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

for nimrods that think like fido, i've dug up some verses and quotes.



> As for such of the unbelievers as do not fight against you on account of your faith, and neither drive you forth from your homelands, Allah does not forbid you to show them kindness and to behave toward them with full equity. Indeed, Allah loves those who act equitably. (Surah Al-Mumtahinah 60:8)





> A person who has never heard of Islam or the Prophet SAWS (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him), and who has never heard the message in its correct and true form, will not be punished by Allaah if he dies in a state of kufr (disbelief).





> "Verily, those who believe and those who are Jews and Christians, and Sabians, whoever believes in Allaah and the Last Day and do righteous good deeds shall have their reward with their Lord, on them shall be no fear, nor shall they grieve." [al-Baqarah 2:62]





> "Surely, those who believe, those who are the Jews and the Sabians and the Christians - whosoever believed in Allaah and the Last Day, and worked righteousness, on them shall be no fear, nor shall they grieve." [al-Maa'idah 5:69]


let's also keep in mind that christians and jews both also referred to God as "allah" at one point in time. and that the koran preaches that you should treat all people equally, that allah is pleased with equity.

what were you saying, fido?


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

i think isreal would have been much better off being in argentina.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

hyphen said:


> you sir, need to kindly shut the f*ck up unless YOU yourself have any clue what you're talking about. saying "your analogy is so far off, yadda yadda" means nothing without an explanation behind it. so unless you can back your mindless yapping, again, shut the f*ck up.
> 
> please, mighty sir, explain to me what was so wrong about my post? i beg you, please englighten us o mighty enriqo conseco.
> [snapback]1202723[/snapback]​





hyphen said:


> and mr. conseco, since i've gone a couple nights without sleep, i don't feel like reading a f*cking essay with no paragraphs. maybe i'll read it tomorrow when i'm done with finals.
> [snapback]1202863[/snapback]​


HAHAHA!! That's a great joke!! Not only are your reading comprehension skills practically non-existant, but you talk just as much sh*t as the next guy (People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones...). Not only did you post complete bullshit, but you expected ME to be the one to have to show you why it was so... Then when I did, you didn't even take the time to read it!! Now I know why you are so ill informed about the topic - if you can't read a nice and simple medium length post, there's no way in hell I should have expected you to have read a SINGLE book on the conflict, let alone multiple books!!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

hyphen said:


> jamesdelanoche said:
> 
> 
> > so many idiots here, i'm actually educated in this conflict and none of you seem to have a f*cking clue.
> ...


By the way, It's Enriq*o* *Suavez*. How the hell do you get 'conseco' from 'Suavez' ?? You barely even got 2 letters right.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> It's just disgusting what they teach these children. Fizzle, try to defend this one...
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/jong-geleerd
> [snapback]1202545[/snapback]​


There Brain Washed .


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

crazy little kids


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> It's just disgusting what they teach these children. Fizzle, try to defend this one...
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/jong-geleerd
> [snapback]1202545[/snapback]​


wut do i have to defend...







musharaf the other day of MY country pakistan already said that israel is entitled to land...i always thought they should be too since juruesalem (sp?) is the religous center for more then just islam...as far as brainwashing goes...the countries are fighting one another...wut do u expect?

wut about the people in the south who say f*ck "*******" and then they join the ku klux klan and lynch and kill and burn black ppl and ne thing affiliated with black ppl

wut about when white people wouldnt even let black or colored people drink from the same fountain of water...

i think americans were taught to think like that....they sure as hell werent born to think that rite outta the hospital

propoganda was used in ww2...

thats why americans hated japanese so much and put them in camps...



Fido said:


> since when do you get to decide who can post and who cant?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


filo...sorry man but u know nothing of islam at all...just dont talk about it...and its not koran its Quran....and if u havent read it dont speak of it....cuz u know nothing...thats like giving your opinion on a movie when u havent even watched it...your just basing ur opinion by whatever ne one else says...and wut u see on the internet with these out of context quotes from the quran


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

Fiz, are you actually from Pakistan, or is that just your ancestry?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Fiz, are you actually from Pakistan, or is that just your ancestry?
> [snapback]1203079[/snapback]​


alrite lemme break it down..haha

im pataan...i speak pashto...pataan people are a tribe in afghanistan...my grandparents were born in afghanistan...and they moved to africa where my dad was born..he was born in kenya and then moved to pakistan when he was 6 months old then moved to america when he was 25...so hes been living in america for 32 years...my mom was born in pakistan and moved to england when she was 2....she lived there and then moved to america...shes been here for 25 years

im from america...i was born here...ive been to pakistan twice...
my parents i guess u could say are from pakistan but my dad has 3 citizenships in africa america and pakistan
and my mom has 3 too for america pakistan and england

my grandparents are from afghanistan...and originally my tribe is from afghanistan so i say im afghani because pataan ppl only come from afghanistan and we only marry within our tribal ppl (no incest jokes cuz theres hundreds of thousands of ppl in it)...but i could say im from pakistan too cuz my parents lived there ...iono just wutever i feel like saying?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

hyphen said:


> joefish219 said:
> 
> 
> > man a bunch of you have NO IDEA how to fight. over extend your punch what the f*ck does that mean??? punch through your target is a very good idea.
> ...





K fizzly said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Fiz, are you actually from Pakistan, or is that just your ancestry?
> ...


I am actually impressed









This feels so...new to me.

Nice!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > joefish219 said:
> ...


wut do u mean new


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

thats why when ppl tell me and my family to go back where we came from im like wtf? lol my parents have lived here more then they lived in pakistan


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> thats why when ppl tell me and my family to go back where we came from im like wtf? lol my parents have lived here more then they lived in pakistan
> [snapback]1203108[/snapback]​


First time Ive been impressed by one of you comments :rasp:

But you have an interesting ancestry (sp?).

It annoys me when my friends are like:

Joe: "Where are you from?"
Tom: "France and Russia"

...Im just like c'mon guys, were CANADIAN first, maybe your great-great-geat-great-great-grandmother had a grandmother from Russia, and yes that means you have some Russia in you, but YOU are a Canadian!

Not sure why Im even typing this, have nothing better to do.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > thats why when ppl tell me and my family to go back where we came from im like wtf? lol my parents have lived here more then they lived in pakistan
> ...


yea pataan ppl are proud ppl...weve been here for over a thousand years...our language pashto is kinda like russian...its a kinda ruff language ..some words u say sound like ur trying to clear ur throat and hock flem out of ur throat...our language is over a thousand years old too...

in pakistan we live in a village of about 10000 ppl on the northwestern frontier of pakistan 50 miles from the afghan border...up in the mountains...my family has alotta inherited land over there...we had about 2000 acres of land....but there was ruff times and we lost alotta that...now we have about 1200 acres...i have part of a forest in my name


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Kill the jihadists while thier young and vulnrable.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > you sir, need to kindly shut the f*ck up unless YOU yourself have any clue what you're talking about. saying "your analogy is so far off, yadda yadda" means nothing without an explanation behind it. so unless you can back your mindless yapping, again, shut the f*ck up.
> ...


mr conseco, you can talk sh*t when you learn how to use paragraphs. unfortunately, i don't feel like shuffling through your drivel right now because to be honest, i don't have the patience. so again, don't talk about reading comprehension or any sort of grammar related issues when you don't even know the concept of a simple paragraph.

go break up your 2 page essay into some paragraphs and i'll read it. until then, quiet your mouth. i've had enough of your shenanigans.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

jeeze, talk about brainwashing!

and these kids are ordered to jump in front of tanks and hummers to try to get them to go to the side where mines are.... the problem is the soldiers wont stop because they know whats on the side...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


Its interesting how you get away with direct member attacks around here. Maybe someday you will learn to respect others.

directly from the Quran:

"Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the Religion of Truth, from among the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued. "

Yes it does say to kill non muslims. There are thousands of versus in context in the Quran that state simliar phrases to this one. Jihad means to fight in Allahs cause. Islam has always been this way. Just look at history.



> Sept. 11 was one chapter in a 1400-year violent jihad. Every day, the World Trade Center massacre is reenacted on a smaller scale somewhere in the world.
> 
> Jewish women and children are burned alive in a bus in Israel.
> 
> ...


But its a religion of peace? Right...continue on calling me stupid, personal insults make this site look great


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

shutter13 said:


> jeeze, talk about brainwashing!
> 
> and these kids are ordered to jump in front of tanks and hummers to try to get them to go to the side where mines are.... the problem is the soldiers wont stop because they know whats on the side...
> [snapback]1203285[/snapback]​


I hope that aint true


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Im sry but these hamas extremists do not want to live in peace with jews and will only be happy once all israils are dead if you dont beleave me read thier "manifesto".These terrorists love death like we love life its as simple as that.I have also watched all those beheading videos from iraq and nobody deserves to die in such a horrible way because its not a fast death like if they were using a sword but instead they use a knife and hearing the screams of those poor hostages as they are having thier neck sliced open makes me hate hamas,al qaida,al sunnah and any other terrorist group.!!!!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > jeeze, talk about brainwashing!
> ...


it is very true... parents will sacrifice their kids to get to "heaven"


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Occupiers SUCK!!


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

wow thats a messed up vid..


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Fido said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


now just curious fido....did u open a quran...flip thru the pages find the quote and then post it on this forum...or did u go to www.ihatemuslimssogivemeastupidquotesoicansoundlikeiknowsomethingaboutbutireallysoundlikeanignorantidiot.com?


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

The mission of islamic extrmists is to make all countries citizens to become muslims who live by islamic rules for e.g us men will get to tell our women when they must eat sleep and piss,not to mention going to the mosque god knows how many times in a day.But do not fear as long as there is proud christians who are prepared to launch a crusade to defend the christian lands we shall be fine.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> The mission of islamic extrmists is to make all countries citizens to become muslims who live by islamic rules for e.g us men will get to tell our women when they must eat sleep and piss,not to mention *going to the mosque god knows how many times in a day*.But do not fear as long as there is proud christians who are prepared to launch a crusade to defend the christian lands we shall be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5 times a day


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> The mission of islamic extrmists is to make all countries citizens to become muslims who live by islamic rules for e.g us men will get to tell our women when they must eat sleep and piss,not to mention going to the mosque god knows how many times in a day.But do not fear as long as there is proud christians who are prepared to launch a crusade to defend the christian lands we shall be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






































seriously..i dont know wut to say to that...cuz u know nothing..nothing at all...














that comment made my day...no point in enlightening u on the truth about praying and womens rites...so its ok think wut u want


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

So I guess Im an infidel


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > The mission of islamic extrmists is to make all countries citizens to become muslims who live by islamic rules for e.g us men will get to tell our women when they must eat sleep and piss,not to mention going to the mosque god knows how many times in a day.But do not fear as long as there is proud christians who are prepared to launch a crusade to defend the christian lands we shall be fine.
> ...


oh right women in the middle east are treated like queens and thats why they have to keep thier faces covered..right i get you.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > dan-uk said:
> ...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


So you are denying all those attacks that were "in the name of the Quran, or for Jihad?"


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Fido said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


do u even know wut jihad means?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> wut do i have to defend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...














dan-uk said:


> Kill the jihadists while thier young and vulnrable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds gross.


dan-uk said:


> oh right women in the middle east are treated like queens and thats why they have to keep thier faces covered..right i get you.:nod:
> [snapback]1203471[/snapback]​


Way of the culture, some women actually like custom. You're right though some women are made do it which is wrong, but one step at a time. Its similar to blonde from a bottle women mutilating their boobs and getting implants. It my appear extreme to other people and cultures.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


Whatever, continue to close your eyes to all the attacks...denial is the key Fizzly.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

User said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > wut do i have to defend...
> ...


exactly...theres a difference between Culture and Religion...and in Islam women have more freedom then they are given by ppl with cultural issues


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Fido said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


so are u avoiding the question cuz u dont know the answer?


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


Jihad is a "holy war or in another term is to expand muslim territory at the exppence of non muslims.....so in a way its the same thing as a "crusade"


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

> Jihad is a "holy war or in another term is to expand muslim territory at the exppence of non muslims.....so in a way its the same thing as a "crusade"
> [snapback]1203524[/snapback]​


WRONG....it means struggle

sarcastic* my friend u know ur islam









wutever the terrorists are doing...arent doing it for the quran...they believe we are struggling against their opressor in which they believe is america...none of this is done for the quran...only for themselves...they are radicals and are stupid

i wouldnt be surprised if hamas or some stupid organization assasinated musharaf cuz of wut he said about israel...


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> > Jihad is a "holy war or in another term is to expand muslim territory at the exppence of non muslims.....so in a way its the same thing as a "crusade"
> > [snapback]1203524[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> ...


thank you!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

both israel and palestine are both evil. its just that to an extent, we have been brainwashed to side with israel...

ive been to israel, and fuckin hated it. they were rude to me cause i wasnt a Jew. whereas in jordan and yemen, the ppl were soooo friendly. they carried Kalashnikovs on their shoulders, and shoot into the air for no reason...BUT they're nice than the israelis.

and i see Fido is up to his usual 'all knowing' bullshit.lol.

our perception on the Koran and it's teachings are pretty blurred from reality. good ole' Dubbya has seen to that. islamics are generally a peaceful culture, but there are always the crazies who take it's teachings the wrong way.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wuts kalakashanigandkovs


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

AK 47 basically

they're russian made, left over there from a while ago. but every man and his son has one. fully locked and loaded,lol


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i guess u dont wanna rob from them then eh


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh, and heres a book I ought for Fido:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

fido, you're such an idiot. i'm hestitant to even reply to your ignorant response. i absolutely LOVE how you so easily put every muslim into the same category as terrorists. ramble more, idiot. it's no use trying to cram anything into your head, you're obviously just as brainwashed and stupid as those kids.

and an fyi, one person's terrorist is another person's freedome fighter. on that note, i'm leaving this thread. i really can't stand to read anymore.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

hyphen said:


> fido, you're such an idiot. i'm hestitant to even reply to your ignorant response. i absolutely LOVE how you so easily put every muslim into the same category as terrorists. ramble more, idiot. it's no use trying to cram anything into your head, you're obviously just as brainwashed and stupid as those kids.
> 
> and an fyi, one person's terrorist is another person's freedome fighter. on that note, i'm leaving this thread. i really can't stand to read anymore.
> [snapback]1203666[/snapback]​


omg..i love you


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Here is a bunch of vids, I can't get the one you posted to work.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

hyphen said:


> on a side note, i hate to see children being brainwashed. but i cannot side with israel. you guys only look at things from one perspective. have you ever tried putting yourself in the shoes of the palestinians? how would you like it if china came to our country, occupied it, and created a chinese settlement...by force. i'm sure you'd hate the f*ck out of the chinese people and teach that same hate to everyone you knew.
> 
> isn't america also guilty of racism and prejudice? hrm...japanese, blacks, chinese, native americans, etc., etc., the list goes on.
> 
> ...


... I dont see Jews flying planes into the WTC??


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > on a side note, i hate to see children being brainwashed. but i cannot side with israel. you guys only look at things from one perspective. have you ever tried putting yourself in the shoes of the palestinians? how would you like it if china came to our country, occupied it, and created a chinese settlement...by force. i'm sure you'd hate the f*ck out of the chinese people and teach that same hate to everyone you knew.
> ...


because jews are being opressed?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> Ex0dus said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


so muslims are lifting their opression by terrorizing other countries? Opression they put on themselves...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > Ex0dus said:
> ...


am i a terrorist? how should i know...maybe in their minds wut they believe they are being opressed and wut they are doing is righteous


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Did I call you a terrorist? Its just funny that if you asked 100 people word association games, if you say 'terrorist' almost all the people will think 'muslim'. Dont you find it as a muslim that some bad apples are making your religion look like poo? If so, wouldnt you think the other good muslims have had enough of the sh*t as well and put an end to it? Yet why is it allowed to continue??


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Did I call you a terrorist? Its just funny that if you asked 100 people word association games, if you say 'terrorist' almost all the people will think 'muslim'. Dont you find it as a muslim that some bad apples are making your religion look like poo? If so, wouldnt you think the other good muslims have had enough of the sh*t as well and put an end to it? Yet why is it allowed to continue??
> [snapback]1203727[/snapback]​


yea i feel that way and and 1 billion other muslims

read wut i posted already


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

so why do those '1 billion' other good muslims allow this sh*t to go on? Why have the extremists been allowed to contiune this long? Why does it seem that the extremism is gaining popularity among the '1 billion' good muslims as well?? Muslims need to make a stand against this sh*t if they ever want to clean their religion of the stigma.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> so why do those '1 billion' other good muslims allow this sh*t to go on? Why have the extremists been allowed to contiune this long? Why does it seem that the extremism is gaining popularity among the '1 billion' good muslims as well?? Muslims need to make a stand against this sh*t if they ever want to clean their religion of the stigma.
> [snapback]1203783[/snapback]​


why is it that theirs gang violence everyday
why is it that the mafia still exists
why is it that cults are still committing mass suicides
why are there still serial killers
why does the ku klux klan still kill black ppl
why is their rapes and murders every day

these 200 million americans should make a stand against this sh*t if they ever want to clean this society up so our ppl can walk freely out in the streets

do u know how unreasonable u sound?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Americans do... Do we allow the KKK to run free like they were pre 1964?
Do we not have laws to govern the mafia, murders, serial killers....
Now on the other hand, why is it that many of theIslamic nations fund terrorist groups? It seems many of the Middle East condones terrorism, many funding it directly. So lets compare apples to apples. No oranges Fiz


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Americans do... Do we allow the KKK to run free like they were pre 1964?
> Do we not have laws to govern the mafia, murders, serial killers....
> Now on the other hand, why is it that many of theIslamic nations fund terrorist groups? It seems many of the Middle East condones terrorism, many funding it directly. So lets compare apples to apples. No oranges Fiz
> 
> ...


exodus does have a point. A reason why many islamic countries dont strongly make public statements is that they dont want to alienate their population. Both are corrupt but make little concessions to please america and the western world. Take saudi arabia and pakistan for example. However, it is slowly starting to change for the better. Its hard to argue they otherwise when there are vids like this posted. People grow up learning to hate the west. Not all, but i'd say more then most people think.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Americans do... Do we allow the KKK to run free like they were pre 1964?
> Do we not have laws to govern the mafia, murders, serial killers....
> Now on the other hand, why is it that many of theIslamic nations fund terrorist groups? It seems many of the Middle East condones terrorism, many funding it directly. So lets compare apples to apples. No oranges Fiz
> 
> ...


just like muslim countries are trying to help but it cant be completely shut out of the picture

do we allow terrorists to stay in our country?

they have their own agendas that they have to handle with their own governments...pakistan didnt support terrorism and helped find some of the terrorists hiding in our country..they didnt allow them to stay in our area...musharaf even made a public statement about israel having a rite to their own land

they are trying to help but they have lives too dont they?

think about it...middle east is a whole gigantic region of countries...they arent all united under one government like the united states...they each have their own policies of government..and have their own way of thinking


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I believe it. I just cant believe they dont have yunger saying this.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

diddye said:


> Ex0dus said:
> 
> 
> > Americans do... Do we allow the KKK to run free like they were pre 1964?
> ...


like i said the same could be said about some americans...

some ppl are born to hate other races of ppl


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

maybe "some americans", but when there are independent polls showing anywhere from 50%-80% of the muslim population in certain muslim countries support bin laden(ie the two countries i listed above + many more), thats not exactly an exception anymore.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

hyphen said:


> Speedy said:
> 
> 
> > rm, let's see...israel is given the west bank in palestine by the u.n. palestine is supposed to have their own rule over the west bank despite the israeli settlement, but that doesn't happen. the west bank practically becomes an israeli state.
> ...


not only did you misquote me (your reading comprehension, like so many others, must be low), but your attempt at being funny was...a failure. please try again, dumbass.
[snapback]1202731[/snapback]​[/quote]

I'm sorry hyphen.....You're the smartest person ever!!!








I'll try my best to be more serious like you from now on.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > Ex0dus said:
> ...


I fall to see the point within that sentence.









That video is about Gazan, Samarian, and other Arabs not Americans. Using Americans or any other nationality and their own hatred to try and pull even with what is going on within the middle east is alittle far fetched. Especially at current time and not time passed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

Hyphen man, why you so on edge lately?

Btw...

*ALL WE ARE SAYING.....*

IS GIVE PEACE A CHANCE![/B]

K Fiz aint no terrorist.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Peace? Since the start of Islam, there has been no such thing. Just look at an Islamic timeline...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol ive been saying this whole thread...that i agree that israel should have land

wut im also trying to say is not all muslims support terrorists

and no matter wut...in the end...its the aristocratic rulers of the muslim countries who do what they want without thinking of what the ppl want

their decisions dont make up the general populations opinions


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> IS GIVE PEACE A CHANCE!
> [snapback]1204133[/snapback]​











Sort of philosophical but;

How many chances does peace get?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2005)

User said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > IS GIVE PEACE A CHANCE!
> ...


True. I am still young (16) and dont fully understand the situation, but I knwo that peace has always been ruined by one side or the other.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> lol ive been saying this whole thread...that i agree that israel should have land
> 
> wut im also trying to say is not all muslims support terrorists
> 
> ...


I dont think anyone here thinks all muslims support terror. However, a LARGE % of the middle east does. Its not even the governments of the nations supporting it so much as just turning a blind eye. There area few exceptions to this rule, syria, palestine, iran, etc. The Saudis imo are turning a blind eye to whats goin on in their country. Every wonder why the royal family is still in power? Or why the most western country (saudi) has never been attacked? Pakistan has been very good to us, yes i agree. But dont think that Musharraf is aiding us out of the goodness of his heart. Pakistan and India have long been at war over land and within the past few years both have become nuclear powers. In the past, the US has sided with India when it came to any problem in the kashmir region for example.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

hehe


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

a huge majority of muslims view the 'terrorists' in the same way that we do. they hate them. they hate what they do, and even more, they hate how these so called 'freedom fighters' are giving their entire religion and culture a bad name.

a lot of ppl here should really just shut the f*ck up. you sound like a fuckin Klan rally sometimes.

Fizz is having to stand up for his own culture, because some ppl are too f*cking thick to understand what really goes on.

im sorry that CNN might not always feed you the truth. they are there to get out the word that the government feels makes them look the best.

unfortunately muslims have become the target of a lot of ppl's hatred. but those ppl are all too stupid to think for themselves, and let TV do the thinking for them.

this started off as a thread about some crazy Palestinian kiddies wanting to throw rocks and shoot at the Jews...then it turned into the normal "K Fizzly is a terrorist" bullshit. which then leads to a bunch of animosity between ppl.

lay off it. we've heard you guys say the same sh*t over and over about how every muslim is a terrorist. now get it into your f*cking fat skulls that that is not the truth. do you seriously think every muslim wants to wage Jihad against the world??? get a grip!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

> At least 10 Palestinians have been killed and scores injured in a blast during a parade by the militant Hamas group in the Gaza Strip, reports say.
> 
> Witnesses said a truck carrying gunmen and home-made weapons blew up during the rally in the Jabaliya refugee camp in northern Gaza.
> 
> ...


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

u guys sound so stupid lol like little boys


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

piranha1991 said:


> u guys sound so stupid lol like little boys
> [snapback]1204933[/snapback]​


How did you work that out?

My dislike of muslims has nothing to do with terrorism its more to do with the fact they are the biggest culprits when it comes to immigrating to the u.k and getting benefits, i mean we have 2.5 million of these people in such a small country like england compared to say 150,000 americans that live here its just to much so me and others alike are afraid that english culture is eradicating fast.After all if you go to london,bradford,manchester and leister you see more mosques and kebab shops than you do anything else.
Over population of england was one of the reasons we had to colonize other countries in the 18th century im afraid we might have to do it all over again!.:laugh:


----------

